# Non-resident with resident fishing license



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

My buddy just recently moved out of state. Earlier this year he purchased a michigan fishing license (while he was still a resident). He is coming home for Christmas and wants to do some ice fishing. I was wondering if he is still allowed to fish with his resident license. It seems to me that he should still be able to use it for the remainder of the year but I figure we better be safe and find out for sure. Thanks


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I think this was brought up on here a couple months ago and if he is moved out of state and plans on staying and becoming a resident of the new state he is in, or IS a resident of the new state he is in then coming back here and using a resident license would be illegal, even though he bought it when he was here before. 
that being said when you go to a different state and register to be a resident you are supposed to turn in your michigan drivers license to them, in which case he wouldnt have proof of residency if he got checked in Michigan by a CO. 
Obviously if he hasnt technically become a resident of the new state yet and still has his Michigan Drivers license, he COULD get away with it, but i believe its still illegal


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

here ya go heres the link I was referring to

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230849&highlight=Non-resident+license


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! However, in the link you provided it seemed to me that he would be legal (he had no intentions of leaving the state at the time of purchase), but in your reply you stated that it would be illegal. Im still just a little confused


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

In your original post, you say your friend 'Moved". If he is now a resident of another state, and has a drivers license from that state, then he is now a non-resident of Michigan. If he did not change his license within 30 days after moving to Ohio, then he is in violation of Ohio law. His old Michigan hunting licenses would be void.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

blittle913 said:


> My buddy just recently moved out of state. Earlier this year he purchased a michigan fishing license (while he was still a resident). He is coming home for Christmas and wants to do some ice fishing. I was wondering if he is still allowed to fish with his resident license. It seems to me that he should still be able to use it for the remainder of the year but I figure we better be safe and find out for sure. Thanks


In your post you stated that he just recently moved. It is my opinion, based on years of doing the job, that your friend will be fine using his resident fishing license through March 31, 2009. There are a number of ways for the CO to find out that he was a resident when it was purchased.

Regardless of what some say about the DNR, the DNR is NOT looking to get people to unfairly spend more money but just equal common sense for sportsmen to do the right thing.

Happy Fishing.

Just a point of interest, anyone who has a lifetime license, regardless where they live now, it is good for life. Fortunately I do possess a Lifetime Fishing License.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

A resident license bought is good for the duration of the license period irregardless of where you live.. For example, as long as I'm alive, my Michigan lifetime license is legal for hunting and fishing in Michigan no matter where I live in the USA or the rest of the world.


----------

